# Normandy or Germany



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

We are booked on the shuttle in two weeks and I hav'nt a clue where to go. Our originally intention was to work our way along the French coast to Brest and Cherbourg taking in the Normandy beaches. We've got two weeks to play with.

But having taken a look via Google Earth I can't honestly say I'm impressed. None of us speak a word of French so I'm wondering if I should head for Germany a place I feel at home in.

Can anyone convince me, we both love fishing villages but my wife will not eat fish.


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*normandy*

hi zozzer we are doing that next week.doing Normandy shipping from portsmouth to cean then make our way to Italy.the beaches are great m8 my friends in berlin at min hes says its ****e.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

You could spend a fortnight just pottering around Normandy, and into Brittany, loads of aires to stop at (many sites will be closing at end of September). As well as pottering along the coast we did a little bit inland last September in the "Suisse Normande". Also along the bay beyond Mont St Michel (which is too commercialised for my liking) to Cancale. How about Dinan and other places?


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

Germany without a doubt, France is an inconvenience that exists simply because the Chunnel is too short and should have bypassed the place :lol:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sprinta said:


> Germany without a doubt, France is an inconvenience that exists simply because the Chunnel is too short and should have bypassed the place :lol:


I used to think like that Sprinta. Then we got fleeced in Spain and changed our mind.
At least France is pro camper and there are few restrictions.

Ray.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Germany so far it is amazing l love it France doesnt interest me


----------



## boater (Jul 23, 2006)

*france or germany*

same dilemma 8 am crossing Saturday intended to head for the mossel first time weather is not looking good at moment so temted to turn right in calaes and head down south cant make my mind up.


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*Mind*

Hi boater venice m8 head there i know a great site


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

has venice moved?


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*Moved*

Has it


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*venice*

if venice has moved tell me bog I need to know I JUST NEED TO KNOW MAN


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

France would be my choice.


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Another vote for Germany!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

but what part of Germany would you want to head for? A VERY big country (and I don't think Venice is part of it :roll: ); we've only scratched the surface having been to the Mosel, part of the Rihne, Black Forest and down that way; all very nice, but we like coastal areas - that's why we like northern France.


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

Well if you looked at France via Google earth and your not impressed, just got to Germany. :?


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*moved*

hey bog where are u off to or where u been?


----------

